# Meet godzilla



## BarTRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

He is probably the biggest goofball on our farm. He is a dwarf Nigerian buck. He also always has hair combed for the ladies!! You'll never find him without his hair done


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

He sure is a handsome fella!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Very cute


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

He is a cutie! I see he has his hair styled for the ladies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG ! He is so freakin cute !!!! I love his hairdo , very handsome


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That is a hilarious, adorable buck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL he looks like he has tons of personality!


----------



## mikescott (Dec 16, 2012)

likes healthy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Aw, he's handsome!


----------



## BarTRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

Haha thanks  he's full of personality. And the funny thing is his hair does that all on its own and yet it looks perfectly combed


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

What a cutie! I love his do. ^-^


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

Aww  he's adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

HOw the heck did i miss this..he is absolutely adorable..


----------



## BarTRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

I was just talking to the lady who I bought him from and he is a Nubian, dwarf Nigerian mix. I new he was a mix just wasn't sure his other half


----------

